# Timex Helix



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I was given this last night by a friend who's having a bit of a clear out. It wasn't working but a new battery has cured that. I admit that it's not the best looking watch I've ever owned but I actually quite like the thing - it's a gadget so what's not to like? I doubt that I'll wear it much as it is so big (50mm across x 14mm thick!) - I think that it'll just sit on my bedside table & serve as an alarm clock!!

It's got shedloads of features including:

Time

Date

Thermometer/barometer

Altimeter - my friend went climbing with it

Compass

Stopwatch

Countdown timer

Alarm

Indiglo backlight

Unfortunately my friend's lost the instructions (I've not looked on the web yet) so I've no idea how to set up, or use, the thermometer/barometer/altimeter/compass functions!

Apologies for the piccy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

A better photo


----------

